# Making a cross or a crucifix



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

(I decided to title with both terms as searching for "cross" alone gives many non-relevant hits)

My daughter is getting married in less than 2 weeks. Her hubby-to be and his dad are both accomplished woodworkers, I'm just a newbie.

But being the sentimental type, I wanted to give them a cross for their wedding. One piece will be made from cherry harvested from the tree in our yard that she grew up playing under; one piece will be of walnut harvested by her fiance; walnut is his favorite wood.

As I was considering this, I wanted any edge routing I did to work in a "rail and stile" manner; that is, I did not want to rout into the corner of the complete joint. But if I do that, then I cannot lap joint the two pieces using half-depth dadoes, unless I cut one leg through across the dado and then slide the pieces in from each side. I could also cut 4 pieces with 45° miters and join them that way (seems really difficult to get just right), or I also thought of reinforcing the joint with a medallion in the back.

So I can get around the joinery, I suppose, but thought that perhaps enough interest could be drummed up that a sticky thread for cross (crucifix) makers could develop, as these can be quite an art form in themselves. A search of the site here found only one example; it was very pretty, but not what I wanted.

And yes, I'm still looking for ideas, and yes, I'm still trying to get it done for the wedding. I was hoping for more than two rectangular pieces stuck together with some nice edge work, but may have to settle for that. She's predominantly Irish, and a nurse; he's a steamfitter, Polish/Irish. I'd hoped to embody some element of their heritage and/or professions.

Thanks, all!

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I would suggest using the 1/4" floating tenon way, once you have it glued up put on a nice profile all the way around the cross 

http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Pocket...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1306855142&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Mortise-Pal-L...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1306855312&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Mortise-Pal-Loose-Tenon-Stock/dp/B003TLWWQW/ref=pd_sim_hi_2
========



Grumpy Old Tom said:


> (I decided to title with both terms as searching for "cross" alone gives many non-relevant hits)
> 
> My daughter is getting married in less than 2 weeks. Her hubby-to be and his dad are both accomplished woodworkers, I'm just a newbie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Muntin/mullion bits for cross joints*

Thanks, Bob. I also found this: Clearance Sale - Muntin / Mullion Cutters

Which is exactly what I hope to do, but wider. Unfortunately, they have a very limited selection of profiles (i.e. "1"), but I imagine I could adapt the method. Still, I need a flat-bottom "V" cutter just to get started.


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Finally, I actually made one!*

Well, it's been a long and busy time. I don't get much time in the shop (make that 'durn near zero'). But I finally finished one. It was for the marriage of my oldest son.

The exploded view was a model I made to help me figure out how to do this. The photograph shows the finished piece. It is made from blue mahoe, sent in from Puerto Rico (vertical member), and Pennsylvania wild cherry (horizontal member). The cherry is from a tree in my yard that my son grew up playing under. His new bride is proud of her Puerto Rican heritage, so I surprised her with that one. She was tickled.

All I used for the joint was my table saw and a 90° V-groove bit. I didn't even bother with putting the dado blade in. The one corner came out bad when I went a little too deep with the V-groove bit, but generally, by "sneaking up" on my required dimensions, I got a good, tight fit. I think judicious used of jigs and/or stop blocks would help me get all 4 corners the way I want them.

Enjoy!

Tom


----------

